# Field of Screams Maryland



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Planning on visiting Field of Screams in Olney, MD. I would like to wear my chest-mounted GoPro camera. I didn't see anything on their web site against bringing video cameras. Has anyone else tried to film their trip to a pro haunted house? How did that work out for you?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Usually if a pro-haunt has a policy of no pictures then they do not allow video either.
There's no mention of photography on the FAQ section of the site so it *could* be allowed. 

Some might say it's better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission but I'd hate to have equipment confiscated or entry denied because a website didn't list the rules.

You could contact them and ask what their policy is about photography/videography.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good advice, Haunti - better to ask beforehand.

Field of Screams is not far from our house. Spooky1 went there with his brother and nephew a few years ago while I enjoyed a quiet evening at home


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I asked them and the following was their reply.
"Thank you for your interest in the Field of Screams Maryland. Glad you like the new website! We do not permit cameras or video cameras in any of our attractions. Thank you for bringing to our attention that we did not provided that info on our FAQ."


----------

